# Prolapsed anus question...



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Hello -

I have a young A. calvus (around 1 year old) that has a prolapsed anus. I'm sure that is what it is, rather than an extended egg tube or callumanus - it's a male, and there are no parasitic worms. I have read up on treating this condition, and have thus removed him to a hospital tank, stopped feeding, treated with meds to fight/prevent infection, and dosed the tank with epsom salts.

Other than the anus going from looking red and slightly inflamed to being pale and a bit less swollen after almost a week of treatment, it doesn't seem to have improved much. The fish seems healthy otherwise, as he's swimming normally and rising to look for food when I approach the tank.

My questions are:
-Is there anything else I should be doing as far as treatment goes?
-How long in others experiences has this taken to heal? 
-I have read that somtimes it doesn't heal. What if it never does? Is it a fatal condition, or something he can live with? Will I ever be able to start feeding him again, or should he just be euthanised?

Thank you all in advance for your advice. I'm sad because he really is a beautiful yellow calvus and has been a great member of my Tang tank, so I want to do whatever is best for him.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

feed some peas sparingly, its rumored these have a laxative effect.


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Sounds like you've done everything right. I'm sorry I don't know how long it should/may take to heal completely. Hopefully a few people who have had fish with the same problem will comment on the timeline.

Robin


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks guys. Anybody else have experience treating this condition?


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

He has healed! I dosed the tank with 1 Tbs epsom salt per 5 gallons, didn't feed for about a week and treated with metronidazole to fight infection. I was getting worried because it was taking so long, but patience paid off. He has been eating and pooping normally for 3 days now, and will go back in with his tank mates in a couple more.

Thank you to all that offered advice!


----------

